# How should I add cooling to this system?



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

This is a shot of my computer (attached).
It's a rather old Medion (4-5 years), that I've upgraded with, at first a modded video card, and a new PSU just a week ago. 'tis from back in the days where BTX existed.

I've added arrows to show current airflow. It is clear, that this cooling isn't sufficient, right?

How can I improve my cooling?
And should you install a fan as intake or exhaust to the right?

Regards
Rookienoob


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Need to work on the cable management. You can use some zip-ties to tie the 

cable together and around the case as to not disrupt the airflow.

You also need a rear exhaust fan. (pulling hot air out)


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot 

Can you make some sort of illustration as to where I could put the cables, I don't use? The backplate is not removable, but I do have some zip-ties.

I'm thinking about buying an Arctic Cooling fan (they're supposed to be silent).
Unfortunately, my case will only fit an 8cm fan, and the only 8cm fan, my local hardware store deals, is a PWM fan.
Can I use a PWM fan (just connecting the Molex) without plugging in te 4-pin connector? I'm thinking maybe the fan will just work at highest speed?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a simple cable management 101 tutorial. YouTube - Case Mod: Computer Cable Management, www.mnpctech.com


----------



## rookienoob (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have access to the space behind the MB tray.
Also I haven't really got any unused space ;(

Nevermind. I'll just go with the fan then


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Go to Home Depot and but a bunch of zip-ties and zip-tie mounted and zip-tie everything together and put the mounts on the motherboard tray.


----------

